# Large Print Bible



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2013)

I am looking for a sewn bible with something like 12 point or greater font size, a bold readable font, black letter, and a nice leather cover (something like calfskin, does not have to be R.L. Allan level goatskin). I don't need study notes, big concordance, or much in the way of maps. I must not be looking in the right places, or else I am the only person in the world with declining eyesight. 

Any leads?


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 14, 2013)

TBS Bibles or Cambridge Bibles.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Cambridge has 10 point as "large" and 23 point as "giant" (NT hardback only). I have a 10 pt Allan already, I will check TBS.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 14, 2013)

Found a 10pt. KJV Westminster Reference Bible Black Calfskin by Trinitarian Bible [Christian Books] isbn: 9781862281684 & 1862281688

UltraClear print seems to be the name for the 12 pt. font size.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a Giant Print NKJV and a Large Print NKJV, both from Thomas Nelson. I use the Giant Print in the pulpit when I preach so I don't have to take my bifocals with me. It's very nice. I think the print is larger than a 12 point font.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2013)

I was about to start a similar thread. You're not the only one with Presbyopia (elder eyes), brother. I'm looking for a NASB though.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I was about to start a similar thread. You're not the only one with Presbyopia (elder eyes), brother. I'm looking for a NASB though.



My previous post which contains the link to a site carrying the KJV Westminster Reference Bible also carries NASB.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Berean (Feb 15, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I am looking for a sewn bible with something like 12 point or greater font size, a bold readable font, black letter, and a nice leather cover



Mark, do you have a specific version or versions in mind? The ESV Giant Print is available in 14 point black-letter font, black leather, and sewn binding.

ESV GIANT Print Bible : EvangelicalBible.com

The ESV Large print is similar but with 12.75 size type. Black letter, sewn, leather.

ESV LARGE Print Bible : EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## Zach (Feb 15, 2013)

Berean said:


> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a sewn bible with something like 12 point or greater font size, a bold readable font, black letter, and a nice leather cover
> ...



Thanks for sharing, Norm! My Dad has very bad eyesight and I might get him a giant print for his Birthday.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 15, 2013)

Berean said:


> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a sewn bible with something like 12 point or greater font size, a bold readable font, black letter, and a nice leather cover
> ...



Hi Norm: I have a large print ESV, not the giant. I am kinda "overstocked" on ESVs.  I was looking mainly for an AV or possibly NASB for this one.


----------



## Berean (Feb 15, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> possibly NASB for this one.



This is the only NASB with 14 point that I know of. Various covers.

Christianbook.com: NASB Giant Print Reference Bible, Genuine Leather, black: 9781581351262


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 15, 2013)

BARNES & NOBLE | Super Giant Print (18 point type) Reference Bible: King James Version (KJV), black imitation leather, words of Christ in red, with concordance by Holman Bible Holman Bible Editorial Staff | Hardcover


----------

